# So, you've got Â£16M to spend ..........................



## Slime (Oct 22, 2014)

Which way do you go?

I go Welbeck, but as you probably know, I've always rated him very highly.


*Slime*.


----------



## Val (Oct 22, 2014)

Jesus, id probably keep it :rofl:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 22, 2014)

Wouldn't waste it on a footballer


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 22, 2014)

Welbeck without a doubt. Don't think either are world class but if you're going to spend that much then at least get someone that will work for the team. Baloteli has been given plenty of chances to prove himself and has failed every time. I really hope that Welbeck will take the chance he's been given at Arsenal and will step up to the next level.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 22, 2014)

You put another 8 mill with it, buy Fellaini with it before his price goes up in August, then end up putting another few million on top to get him in the last few days of the window.


----------



## CMAC (Oct 23, 2014)

I would buy 8 million European lottery tickets


----------



## richy (Oct 23, 2014)

Neither. 

So many better players you could bring in for that kind money.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 23, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			You put another 8 mill with it, buy Fellaini with it before his price goes up in August, then end up putting another few million on top to get him in the last few days of the window.
		
Click to expand...

Or pay off an incompetent manager and CEO!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 23, 2014)

At the moment it is a no brainer. Who knows, if Balotelli ever gets his head right they may both turn out to be bargains.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 23, 2014)

Its all good and well aftertiming but I reckon most people who would have had the choice over the summer would have picked Balotelli.

I suspect this might be more of a poop stirring exercise though.


----------



## London mike 61 (Oct 23, 2014)

Sounds like a form of slavery.......... All be it very expensive.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 23, 2014)

No brainer. Wellbeck looks hungry and keen and Balotelli looks like he can't be bothered and only there for the cash. He's got baggage and it was a huge outlay for a striker not proven in PL. Wellbeck will only get better under Wenger


----------



## Slime (Oct 23, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Its all good and well aftertiming but I reckon most people who would have had the choice over the summer would have picked Balotelli.

*I suspect this might be more of a poop stirring exercise though.*

Click to expand...

Not at all.
It's interesting that Welbeck got so much flack when in the England world cup squad and some people, me included, thought Balotelli could have been the transfer of the season for just Â£16M.
How things have turned out differently!
I just wanted to garner peoples' opinions, now that we're a few weeks into the season, and the fact that they both cost Â£16M gives the comparison some sort of credibility.
I have far better ways of poop stirring .


*Slime*.


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 23, 2014)

Slime said:



			Not at all.
It's interesting that Welbeck got so much flack when in the England world cup squad and some people, me included, thought Balotelli could have been the transfer of the season for just Â£16M.
How things have turned out differently!
I just wanted to garner peoples' opinions, now that we're a few weeks into the season, and the fact that they both cost Â£16M gives the comparison some sort of credibility.
I have far better ways of poop stirring .


*Slime*.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's a fair question. I thought Ballotelli could be a snip at Â£16m, starting to wonder why another striker isn't being given a chance to show what he can do.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 23, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			I think it's a fair question. I thought Ballotelli could be a snip at Â£16m, starting to wonder why another striker isn't being given a chance to show what he can do.
		
Click to expand...

What has happened to Rickie Lambert. I really rate him and think he would be a much better bet than Balotelli at the moment. Has he upset Rodgers?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 23, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			No brainer. Wellbeck looks hungry and keen and Balotelli looks like he can't be bothered and only there for the cash. He's got baggage and it was a huge outlay for a striker not proven in PL. Wellbeck will only get better under Wenger
		
Click to expand...

Huge outlay ? 

In terms of modern day prices like Â£11 mil for a striker in the champ Â£16mil isn't huge for either player who both have similar records


----------



## Piece (Oct 23, 2014)

richy said:



			Neither. 

So many better players you could bring in for that kind money.
		
Click to expand...

Is the right answer.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 23, 2014)

Neither.

Balotelli looks like he's just in it for the cash, he'll probably show some footballing genius, score a wonder goal, then get injured, be out for the rest of the season and be papped with a group of ladies cavorting on a yacht somewhere hot.

Welbeck, needs a few suet puddings to beef him up, not saying he's that small, but defenders are bigger than him, he needs to bulk up, get some confidence and make those around him believe in him. At the moment he's over rated but has the potential to be great, he just needs to realise that himself.


----------



## North Mimms (Oct 23, 2014)

Shoes
Shoes
and more shoes.

and the odd handbag


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Oct 23, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			Shoes
Shoes
and more shoes.

and the odd handbag
		
Click to expand...

Until I read the last line, I assumed this was Homer posting!


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 23, 2014)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What has happened to Rickie Lambert. I really rate him and think he would be a much better bet than Balotelli at the moment. Has he upset Rodgers?
		
Click to expand...

You tell me. At the weekend I would have dragged Balotelli off and put on lambert, same against RM.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 23, 2014)

Falcao on loan for a year.

Footballers are always looking for their next move these days so get him in for a year, get what you can out of them and ship them on.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 23, 2014)

Loic Remy & I'd pocket the Â£5.5m change


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 23, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Loic Remy & I'd pocket the Â£5.5m change 

Click to expand...

I heard a rumour last night from a very strong source, on the reason he failed his medical at Liverpool. Cant say here though.

I'd still of liked him or Bony.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 23, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I heard a rumour last night from a very strong source, on the reason he failed his medical at Liverpool. Cant say here though.

I'd still of liked him or Bony.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure about Bony

I would have looked at Michu

Remy injured again I see - going to make Anderton and Kewell seem as robust as robots


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Huge outlay ? 

In terms of modern day prices like Â£11 mil for a striker in the champ Â£16mil isn't huge for either player who both have similar records
		
Click to expand...

Similar records. One is scoring regularly and looks interested and one is there for the money and worried about his pet pig. No comparison over the season to date


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 23, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			I heard a rumour last night from a very strong source, on the reason he failed his medical at Liverpool. Cant say here though.
.
		
Click to expand...

Was he tired?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 23, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Similar records. One is scoring regularly and looks interested and one is there for the money and worried about his pet pig. No comparison over the season to date
		
Click to expand...

They have played 5 league games so far - 5 

Scoring regularly ? He has two goals ?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 23, 2014)

Welbeck, Balotelli..........or two Graziano Pelle's

That's a no brainer to me


----------



## Cheifi0 (Oct 23, 2014)

Khamelion said:



			Neither.

Balotelli looks like he's just in it for the cash, he'll probably show some footballing genius, score a wonder goal, then get injured, be out for the rest of the season and be papped with a group of ladies cavorting on a yacht somewhere hot.

Welbeck, needs a few suet puddings to beef him up, not saying he's that small, but defenders are bigger than him, he needs to bulk up, get some confidence and make those around him believe in him. At the moment he's over rated but has the potential to be great, he just needs to realise that himself.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think anyone thinks he is the finished article so saying he is overated is a bit harsh.  I think a prolonged run at playing up top will dramatically increase his development.  I think for the money Welbeck is the better deal, definitely has a better attitude but might not be on par skill wise than Balotelli. 

I don'the think Welbeck was even available when liverpool bouget Balotelli and I certainly never thouget you would be able to get him for 16 mill, especially how English players to do to go for stupid money.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			They have played 5 league games so far - 5 

Scoring regularly ? He has two goals ?
		
Click to expand...

What about Europe though? Notwithstanding the goals for England

http://www.soccerbase.com/players/player.sd?player_id=48971


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 23, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What about Europe though?
		
Click to expand...


He has a hat trick in one game about scored none in the others


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He has a hat trick in one game about scored none in the others
		
Click to expand...

And how many has Balotelli .... http://www.soccerbase.com/players/player.sd?player_id=48766

Against the mighty Ludogorets!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 23, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And how many has Balotelli got.... http://www.soccerbase.com/players/player.sd?player_id=48766

*0. Nil, Nada, Zilch. One goal all season*

Click to expand...

So which is it ? Nil , nada etc or 1 ? 

And Balotelli not scoring doesn't mean that Wellbeck is scoring regulary ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So which is it ? Nil , nada etc or 1 ? 

And Balotelli not doesn't mean that Wellbeck is scoring regulary ?
		
Click to expand...

It means he's scored more and goals win games. Not like the rest of the Liverpool side are exactly weighing in either


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 23, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It means he's scored more and goals win games. Not like the rest of the Liverpool side are exactly weighing in either
		
Click to expand...

Yet Arsenal sit below us in the league - imagine that 

Anything else to add ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 23, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yet Arsenal sit below us in the league - imagine that 

Anything else to add ?
		
Click to expand...

For now. Â£50 for H4H says they finish above you. As you said, doesn't count until after 10 games or has that changed now to suit a point?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 23, 2014)

HomerJSimpson said:



			For now. Â£50 for H4H says they finish above you. As you said, doesn't count until after 10 games or has that changed now to suit a point?
		
Click to expand...


Edit: Not worth the hassle


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 24, 2014)

The only manager's who take on Ballotelli are the deluded ones who think they are better than all his previous managers and that they somehow have this magic touch. Time after time they are proven wrong. Ballotelli is an exceptionally gifted footballer with a shocking attitude.

That said, I've never been a huge fan of Wellbeck either.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 24, 2014)

I voted Welbeck. Neither are prolific scorers at the moment but Welbeck is a good character and always puts in a shift


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 24, 2014)

Neither. I'd buy Graziano Pelle and have some change left over.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Edit: Not worth the hassle
		
Click to expand...

What hassle? Alternatively as it's a thread about the merits of Balotelli and Welbeck, why not a wager on who scores the most PL goals for H4H. Seems perfectly innocent. Just a bit of fun and all for a good cause!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 24, 2014)

Homer I will not be having any bet with you on abything now or in fact never

Quite simple


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 24, 2014)

sawtooth said:



			I voted Welbeck. Neither are prolific scorers at the moment but Welbeck is a good character and always puts in a shift

Click to expand...

Very fair assessment right now 

Understand he had a pretty frank meeting with BR yesterday 

He has all the talent and ability in the world - he can't waste it anymore


----------



## Joff (Oct 24, 2014)

People saying he's here for the money can pipe down. Took a 50% pay cut when he joined.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 24, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			The only manager's who take on Ballotelli are the deluded ones who think they are better than all his previous managers and that they somehow have this magic touch. Time after time they are proven wrong. Ballotelli is an exceptionally gifted footballer with a shocking attitude.

That said, I've never been a huge fan of Wellbeck either.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with all of this apart from Ballotelli being an exceptionally gifted footballer,I've not seen anything to suggest this at any club he's played at. 
He's lazy & as a very average goal scoring record at all the clubs he's played for.
If he wasn't as mad as a box of frogs no one would talk about him. 

Still happy he's back in the premier league,just glad it's not with Chelsea


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Homer I will not be having any bet with you on abything now or in fact never

Quite simple
		
Click to expand...

Shame. Thought you'd be happy to put your back your view that he's a great signing and worth every penny. Oh well cest la vie. Doesn't change my view that I'd be more confident in Welbeck putting in the effort, scoring and creating more than Balotelli, especially on current form


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Very fair assessment right now 

Understand he had a pretty frank meeting with BR yesterday 
*
He has all the talent and ability in the world* - he can't waste it anymore
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:



*Slime*.


----------



## Wabinez (Oct 24, 2014)

Balotelli is a love or hate character.  This vine has been seen about since the Madrid game midweek, and does kind of sum him up

https://vine.co/v/OhWDbKKK3XE

The best, and then the worst...


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Oct 24, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			I agree with all of this apart from Ballotelli being an exceptionally gifted footballer,I've not seen anything to suggest this at any club he's played at. 
He's lazy & as a very average goal scoring record at all the clubs he's played for.
If he wasn't as mad as a box of frogs no one would talk about him. 

Still happy he's back in the premier league,just glad it's not with Chelsea 

Click to expand...

If Ballotelli had Wellbeck's attitude he'd be a hell of a player.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 24, 2014)

HawkeyeMS said:



			If Ballotelli had Wellbeck's attitude he'd be a hell of a player.
		
Click to expand...

You could be right,I've just never been that impressed with him. But that could be because of his attitude. 
He looks like he really can't be arsed most of the time. 
Gets the ball,can't be bothered to run so just smashes it. & repeat..... 
He's a strange character. 
Entertaining tho


----------



## PieMan (Oct 24, 2014)

IMO you should still have change out of Â£16 million if you bought both of them!!!


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 24, 2014)

Regarding his abilities I would not put him in the same level as the likes of Messi, Ronaldo and Suarez as a forward, but more like an Aguero. He can stick the ball in the net from anywhere, he has a great eye for a goal, he's big, strong and can be real threat in the air, but just does not appear to be interested. He looks like he is playing the game to earn money, not because he loves what he does for a living. 

He does have a lot of ability and if someone can actually get him to apply himself then he would easily be a 20+ goals a year player.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 24, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			Regarding his abilities I would not put him in the same level as the likes of Messi, Ronaldo and Suarez as a forward, but more like an Aguero. He can stick the ball in the net from anywhere, he has a great eye for a goal, he's big, strong and can be real threat in the air, but just does not appear to be interested. He looks like he is playing the game to earn money, not because he loves what he does for a living. 

He does have a lot of ability and if someone can actually get him to apply himself then he would easily be a 20+ goals a year player.
		
Click to expand...

Suarez isn't in the same class as Messi & Ronaldo. & Balotelli certainly isn't in the same class as Aguero when it comes to ability IMO. 
I'd put Suarez & Aguero more in the same class,behind Messi & Ronaldo. 
& Balotelli is way behind them all.


----------



## JCW (Oct 24, 2014)

I pay off my mortgage and retired in the sun and play golf on my own course , otherwise its welbeck for me as mario is a nut cracker


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 25, 2014)

Pin-seeker said:



			Suarez isn't in the same class as Messi & Ronaldo. & Balotelli certainly isn't in the same class as Aguero when it comes to ability IMO. 
I'd put Suarez & Aguero more in the same class,behind Messi & Ronaldo. 
& Balotelli is way behind them all.
		
Click to expand...

I think that's pretty fair. To be fair Augero is a striker who can score from anywhere. I'm interested to see how Suarez gets on this season. If he sticks to football and doesn't do anything daft he could make a real impression.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Oct 25, 2014)

Maybe suarez was another example of a good player looking good in a poor side.


----------

